# SMDC Vs. LMDC Vs. FMH



## m_saad47 (Mar 13, 2016)

As the title states, which of the three colleges (Shalamar vs. LMDC vs. Fatima Memorial) is best and how would you rank them. Please give reasons as well.
Also, my aggregate is 84.9. Can I get admission in these colleges (without giving donation)?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

For MBBS: 

1. Shalamar.
2. FMH.
3. LMDC. 

Shalamar and FMH both have great hospitals i.e. more than adequate clinical exposure. Both these colleges are amazing in academics as well. Shalamar wins out in its campus. You'll see what I mean just by visiting Shalamar. 

LMDC is not a bad choice, but, the above mentioned colleges are simply a little ahead. LMDC does have a better campus than FMH though; that shouldn't matter that much- FMH makes up for it in every other aspect. 

You will get admission in all of these colleges easily.


----------



## Naweed Niazi (Aug 23, 2016)

Yeah your aggregate is enough for these college. My aggragate is also the same :3 but I'm applying for the foreign seat. I'm choosing Shalamar, i visited almost every uni, and shalamar was the best yet. And I'm happy that it has the module system too. You should pretty much go for Shalamar


----------



## Fara (Oct 1, 2016)

My aggregate is 83.6 kya mera admission hosakta ha ?


----------



## ahmad.tahir17 (Oct 3, 2016)

does anyone know the last dates for applying to FMH and SMDC and the cost of the prospectus?


----------

